# Ferrets for sale



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2008)

We have 14 ferret kits for sale, 
1 13wk old cinamon hob £20
5 black eyed huskeys both hobs and jills £35 each
4 chocolate saimeese hobs and jills £25 each
4 sandys hobs and jills £20 each
3 red eyed whites £15 each
1 dark chocolate jill £25
all hand tame, litter trained with fantastic temprements.
Can deliver if required
7-8wks old ready for new homes now


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

This would be best posted in the classifieds section 
and Pics ALWAYS help with sales :flrt:


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

I think you'll find you've got more than 14 for sale too.
What the feck is a husky ferret? Poley, silver, sandy or bew? Also all the chocs and cinnamons? Not just sandy and poley?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I make this 18 for sale in non UK colours


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

The huskeys are BEW with silver guard hairs there is some for sale on preloved too


----------



## ferret13 (Jul 10, 2008)

daisyleo said:


> The huskeys are BEW with silver guard hairs there is some for sale on preloved too


:blah: oh i see, as a pose to a normal ordinary SILVER ferret :shock:


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

NO what I mean IS, people say silver and there is a big range from what resembels a DEW with a few silver hairs to all over silver so I was reffering to what the "huskey" looks like, I couldn't care if it was pink with green spots, I don't believe in all the american namings of colours but I do have knowledge of what the OP has called "huskey" so I thought I would offer my help


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

pics!! 

just coz i like kit pics  :flrt:


----------



## daniellew (Feb 28, 2010)

:blusho you have any ferrets left for sale?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2008)

*ferrets*

im sorry all the ferrets have now gone


----------



## cloeezgilovesferrets (Apr 12, 2010)

hi will you be having anymore soon? im looking for a ginger/orangey ferret and a brown one. any sex. thankyou


----------



## xangex (Apr 27, 2010)

I am desperatley trying to get hold of a kit!! everywhere seems to have sold them or already reserved them! Please say you have some left!!
I'm from morecambe,, but I wouldnt mind traveling all the way there to get one!!! please pass send me your number if you have any?! Thankyou


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xangex said:


> I am desperatley trying to get hold of a kit!! everywhere seems to have sold them or already reserved them! Please say you have some left!!
> I'm from morecambe,, but I wouldnt mind traveling all the way there to get one!!! please pass send me your number if you have any?! Thankyou


 
This thread is nearly 2 years old:lol2:


----------



## xangex (Apr 27, 2010)

haa haa dont know how to use this thing sorry !! xx


----------

